# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  البرازيل لم تستقبل ثلاثية منذ 2005

## The Gentle Man

البرازيل لم تستقبل ثلاثية منذ 2005 


رغم خيبة الأمل التى أصابت لاعبي المنتخب المصرى جراء الهزيمة فى الدقائق الأخيرة أمام البرازيل ، إلا أن الفراعنة نالوا كل التنويه والتقدير لما أظهروه من عزيمة ورباطة جأش بوقوفهم ندا للند أمام عمالقة منتخب السامبا وبات أبطال إفريقيا أول فريق ينجح فى إمطار الشباك البرازيلية بثلاثة أهداف كاملة فى مباراة واحدة منذ أن تسلم دونجا دفة السيليساو.
ورغم أن زيدان استحق جائزة رجل المباراة بفضل براعته وحسه التهديفى الرائع، إلا أن دانييل ألفيش كان أكثر تألقا وحضورا في الملعب، حيث حقق الجناح البرازيلى أكبر عدد من التمريرات (71) بنسبة نجاح وصلت إلى 90 بالمائة ، بعدما بلغت 64 من تمريراته هدفها بشكل صحيح ، علما أن كرته البينية كانت وراء تسجيل هدف التقدم لمنتخب السيليساو عن طريق كاكا نجم ريال مدريد الجديد.
وعلى صعيد التمريرات العرضية، حقق ألفيش نسبة نجاح بلغت 67 بالمائة، كما غطى نجم برشلونة مساحة أكثر من كل زملائه، حيث ركض لمسافة 10275 مترا خلال المباراة، بينما لم يتجاوز معدل المباراة 7005 مترا.

----------

